# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Byrek me spinaq!

## Fiori

Për 4-5 persona duhen: Miell 3 gota uji, uje 300 gram, spinaq 1 kg, vezë 1 kokërr (sipas dëshirës), djathë 100 gram, vaj 1/2 filxhan caji, kripë, piper.

Në tavolinë ose tepsi hidhet miell, në mes hapet gropë ku hidhet ujë me pak kripë. Për 1 kg miell merret 550-600 gram ujë, megjthëse kjo varet nga lagështia e miellit. Duke e përzier nga mesi, zihet një brumë i fortë i cili punohet për 10 minuta, ndahet në kuleçë, mbulohet me picetë të lagur dhe lihen për 20-30 minuta që të fitojë elasticitet. Nga çdo kulaç bëhen petë të vogla, secila prej tyre spërkatet me niseshte dhe vendosen 3-4 copë mbi njëra tjetrën, pastaj hapen petët e zakonshme. Spinaqi për mbushje pastrohet, lahet dhe përvëlohet për 2-3 minuta në ujë të vluar e kripë, kullohet duke e shtrydhur, pritet dhe përzihet me djathë të thërmuar e vezë, shtohet kripë, piper dhe shtrohet në petë. Në tepsi të lyer me yndyrë shtrohet gjysma tjetër e petëve, duke i spërkatur secilën me yndyrë, mbi to shtohet mbushja e përgatitur dhe mbulohet me pjesën tjetër të petëve të spërkatura me yndyrë. Anët mbështillen nga brenda. Byreku spërkatet me yndyrë dhe piqet. Keshillohet nje temperature mesatare,jo teper e larte.

----------


## Brari

Ahhh ..po te pakten mbylli ato penxhere moj vajz se na erdhi era byrekut ktu e na shkon goja leng..
Nuk kalohet ketej posht penxhereve tuaja..
Me zor te hapet oreksi..

Lum kush do e ket fatin me provu gjellet tuja.. o ju gocat e Kuzhines..

Cpo me haet tani byrek..plasa..

----------


## Eni

une e bera gati goten e kosit e mezi po pres te ha byrekun me spinaq ...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

Kesaj i thone..spinaqi ne bahce..kosi ne tavoline..kur thoshte i ndjeri hasan zyko kamberi..
Eni po te pakten bej petat jo ashtu qyl fare...

Po mire ka spinaq Amerika?

A po ja cuam neve dhe tani amerikanet  jane bere spinaq- ngrenes.lol.

----------


## Eni

ahh Brar, une kujtova se ia hudha kesaj here fitova ndonje cope byreku me spinaq qyl, pa iu futur vete, por s'qenka gje, vetem kos thate piva  :buzeqeshje: 

Dicka mbi pergatitjen e spinaqit per kete byrek, aty thuhet se sipnaqin e pastruar e pervelojme me uje te nxehte. 

Ka dhe nje menyre tjeter, te cilen une e perdor zakonisht kur gatuaj kete byrek, dhe eshte ajo e mospervelimit te pinaqit te lare me uje te nxehte, por perzierjes se tij direkt me djathe, kos, yndyre e veze direkt, dhe perhapjes ne petet e byrekut te mases se perftuar. 
Kjo me pelqen me shume sesa kur i perveloj apo ziej fletet e spinaqit.

Nejse, pune shijesh kjo e fundit.

----------


## zima

O Fiori mielli ska nevoj se petat jan te gacme ne supermarket ndersa per vezet duhen 3kokra,dhe djath 250gr te tjerat i ke ne regull.

----------


## zima

A se arova duhen dhe 4-5 qep te njoma te grira.

----------


## malli

byrek  byrek o stamurat 
kater copa bejne 2 lek o stamurat

----------


## ViVaci

o usta murat ,si rofi matematikes

provoje spinoqit ti pervelosh me icik qumesht sic e bon mami im mmmmmmmmmmm...

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Përshëndetje dashamirësit e kuzhinës. 

Kam qenë betuar që kurrë si vë duart në brumë, por ja që malli i byrekut më bën që ta harroj atë që kam pas thënë dikur, ndaj
desha të dija se si të zë brumin për byrek dhe sa miell e ujë të hedh në të. 


Elna.

----------


## Kuntakinta

Po pse lodhesh mi goc. Shko ble pete te gatshme dhe nje ku u bo dhe byreku. Po provove me bo brumin vet ta garantoj une qe do dali me e perplas per muri.  :buzeqeshje:  Me beso, nqs je larg Shqiperise, petet e gatshme jane zgjidhja me e mire. Ta them nga pervoja.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dimegeni

Ca thua ti Kuntakinta,per brumin po pate mjeshtri si puna ime e nxjerr dhe nuk ka nevoje te blesh petet gati.Ku ka gje me te bukur se sa ta gatuash me durt e tuja.Une per vit te ri gatova kulac e bera dhe vet...ah te kishe qene ta provoje do te kish ik truni. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kuntakinta

Lene se vetem imagjinoj ate kulacin tend dhe me vijne zorret ke goja  :buzeqeshje:  Nejse ti gatu mire, e di une. HALLALL

----------


## Ora

Elna, 

Une nuk e di me masa, por me sy, keshtu qe nuk e di sa do te te hyje ne pune  :buzeqeshje: 
Per dy veta une marr 1 1/2 gota miell ne tepsi. I hap nje grope te vockel ne mes dhe i hedh kripen, pastaj ujin sa te marri, pak e pak, duke e hedhur te mesi dhe duke e trazuar, derisa e ze brumin tamam, pastaj e punoj per disa minuta derisa te behet brumi elastik, gjate kesaj faze ndonjehere me duhet ti lag duart me uje dhe ta sperkat pak nga siper me uje brumin ne qofte se nuk ka lageshtire sa duhet. Brumi duket se eshte bere kur e shtyp pak me pulpen e gishtit dhe elasticiteti i brumit e prish gjurmen e gishtit. Lije pak menjane mbuluar me pecete te lagur pastaj hap petat. 

Tani mami im ne rastet e mira e zinte brumin me qumesht (ose kos) dhe i hidhte dhe pak djath te bardhe brenda, kjo i jep nje shije shume te vecante, po une nuk i kam pervetesuar ato marifete keshtu qe s'te them dot gje.  :buzeqeshje: 

Elna beje gati, se erdha dhe une  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithe te mirat,
Ora

----------


## projekti21_dk

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuntakinta_ 
> *Po pse lodhesh mi goc. Shko ble pete te gatshme dhe nje ku u bo dhe byreku. Po provove me bo brumin vet ta garantoj une qe do dali me e perplas per muri.  Me beso, nqs je larg Shqiperise, petet e gatshme jane zgjidhja me e mire. Ta them nga pervoja. *


O Kuntakinta zemra, pse ti beqare je që s'di të gatuash! Kush do të marrë për nuse një që s'di të gatuajë!!
Karkanxholli

----------


## hope31

Edhe une kam thene si Elna,por ja qe jam mesuar edhe une te bej byrek,biles dhe  disa gatime te tjera qe me pare nuk ia kisha idene si gatuhen.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## kolombi

Byrek dhe merrma shpirtin.
Tani me cfare te jete,pyes vetem per emrin po jo per mbiemrin.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

uuuhhh me pelqen shume pyreku me spinaq  :buzeqeshje:  beft mire ata qe po e han tani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Kujt i ka vajtur mëndja për byrek është i mirëpritur  :Lulja3:  _(lol pervec Mi Corazon dhe Eagle. Keta te dy duhet te sjellin nga nje shishe me vere me vete qe te pranohen)_. 

p.s. Lakrorin/Byrekun nuk e kam bërë unë meqë ra fjala  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ALBA

Moj Fiori , sa e pa gjyshja ime kete Lakrorin me tha se kjo cupa qe e ka gatuar , patjeter do jete Korcare se nuk ka mundesi ti dali kaq i mire lakrori , mburret se eshte dhe vete korcare  :buzeqeshje: 

Na bere zili , te lumshin duart se e paske qare , duket ne pamje , le qe ta provojme do lepijm dhe  thonjte 

Pershendetje nga Alba

----------

